# Are The Ibanez GIO Series Really That Bad?



## Dr. Von Goosewing (May 3, 2009)

Because for some inane reason I'm really drawn to this cheap mongloid axe, there's something so wrong it's right about it:












Now I know it's not gonna sound amazing, but is the neck/fretwork usually terrible on these things? If not, It'll be my project guitar, I don't mind changing pickups/bridge/tuners  So talk me into/out of this one guys... Either that or suggest any other crackle finish guitars that are readily available!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2009)

that's a badass axe. all that matters is that it plays nice. you can fix the sound with some tweaking. and if you still don't like it you can always sell it on ebay...


----------



## thedonutman (May 3, 2009)

My first guitar was a GIO. I've still got it - it's a solid guitar.


----------



## AySay (May 3, 2009)

mongoloid?


----------



## Arctodus (May 3, 2009)

I had one of those MIKRO ones. Badass little axe! I stuck a fuckin dimebucker in the bridge and it ripped! Honestly too that had to be my favorite neck profile ever. I sold it though because the frets where too big for the scale. I noticed the newer ones have smaller frets so I may try again. Plus they have white!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 3, 2009)

I know nothing about that guitar, but that paintjob is AWESOME!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 3, 2009)

Hey, there's a MIKRO in my local guitar shop with a FULLY flamed maple neck. They mightn't be that bad after all.


----------



## I_infect (May 3, 2009)

I have a GIo SZ120, great guitar, one of my fave 6s. In all honesty, alot of the new Ibanez 6 string line up is China made, so I can't imagine a big gap in quality between Ibanez and GIO Ibanez, other than the pickups.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 3, 2009)

i had a gio and it was one of the biggest peices of crap i'v ever played


----------



## techjsteele (May 3, 2009)

Which model of GIO Ibanez is that?


----------



## troyguitar (May 4, 2009)

I would wait on eBay for an old MIJ Charvel or Jackson if you want a crackle finish.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 4, 2009)

I still have my gio, and I still play it. I love mine!


----------



## Æxitosus (May 4, 2009)

I started out on a gio, actually

it wasn't all that bad, if you get that guitar it will probably need some work but its not like a squier

Oh and if you know how, I would replace the frets with stainless ones. That was a big problem on mine, the frets were very scratchy and rusted after 2 years.
And aside from that, the action wasn't too bad either. I had to replace the tuners though...It's an Ibanez, just go from there.

as for the finish - I know a kid with an ESP that has a similar finish. I don't know exactly what make/model it was but with some digging you could probably find it.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (May 4, 2009)

techjsteele said:


> Which model of GIO Ibanez is that?



It's a GRGR09 LTD. I'm pretty sure it's the GRGR121EX model with a awesome paint job.


----------



## Harry (May 4, 2009)

There are probably a lot of worse guitars in the price range to be fair, as much as I don't really like the GIO series.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 4, 2009)

I'm sure you could get it sounding pretty epic with some better pickups, so as long as its comfortable who cares? Would make a great beater guitar.


----------



## Solstafir (May 4, 2009)

I had a GIO, a grx-140 or sth like that.. decent guitar, very decent and unbeatable for it;s price. 

Pros:
Nice sound, great neck (really nice profile, not a bad trem, got nice sounds of it, lightweight

The cons i will analyse a lot, though...
Cons:
A. Agathis Body. 
Well, not exactly a problem, but the guitar had really REALLY THICK paint on it, like 3mm of paint and plastic over it, which made the sound dull (although had good sustain to it). 

B. Pickups
Pups sucked, but u get get useful tones out of bridge and single coil neck

C. Tuning
Hey, u can't expect sperzels in a 120 dollar guitar, can ya? kept tune, but next day had to retune it

So i experimented on a friend's guitar, and it was a total monster
JB/Jazz pup combo on an H/H setup, changing it from a H/S/S, with coil split and new pickguard

new nut, i think i gave it some Fender locking tuners, shaved paint and plastic of the body, and got a light paint veneer (the wood ain't bad underneath it). 

that guitar plays reaaaally reaaly nice, and sounds friggin huge, tbh, agathis is a dark wood, but the JB complements it in a weird way that I like.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (May 4, 2009)

GIO ARENT TOO BAD!
my mates dad has one to mess about on..and althought it doesnt compare to my 550..its not awful


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (May 4, 2009)

Cheers for all the replies guys, I'll almost certainly take a chance on one now... I'll post pics if and when I get it


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 4, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i had a gio and it was one of the biggest peices of crap i'v ever played



This. A guitarist close by who has the mentality of "I'm not spending more than $500 on a guitar until I go pro" has one and constantly talks it up. I played it for about 5 minutes and said it was alright, I really didn't want to hurt his feelings but that was probably only seconded to some of the worst fretwork/wood/hardware I've ever seen 

And then I ran it through his old, beat to hell Peavey bandit the other day...



I'm sure it would be okay if you actually took care of it and maybe put some decent pups in or something, but stock you definitely get what you pay for.


----------



## Zahs (May 4, 2009)

Best starting guitar = Yamaha Pacifica 112

And i don't see the point of getting it because of the finish, plus you are going to try and mod it etc, why not just get a better guitar. I don't think it would be a wise move.


----------



## TomParenteau (May 4, 2009)

I wasn't going to spend thousands on my first 7-string in case I didn't like 7-string, so I got a GiO off eBay. $200 brand new in the box.

I could tell right away that the neck was decent and that the guitar had potential. I put a JB bridge pickup in. It came stock with Gotoh tuners---very nice! The fret job was, well, a cheap guitar fret job. I took it to a good shop for a fret dress & truss rod adjustment. I bought an Ibanez case that fits, which cost almost as much as I paid for the guitar! I also replaced the switch with one that doesn't fall apart.

I now have more money into it than I could ever get out of it, but it's a keeper. Plays super low! The neck is now just like that of a more expensive Ibanez. It sounds great. It was an excellent platform for a few minor mods that turned it into a good, useable guitar.

I have started gathering parts to build a killer custom 7-string from a Warmoth neck & body. Yes, I decided I like 7-string! This GiO will stay around as an excellent backup guitar.


----------

